# Glass Diffuser Working Pressure



## AverageWhiteBloke (26 Jul 2011)

What is generally the best working pressure to use with a glass ceramic diffuser? I have seen mention of 1.8 bar but I think that more applied to up diffusers and stuff.

I cleaned mine which is a spiro 3 type one with pure bleach, not sure if this is recommended it may corrode the ceramic :?  I saw a post saying the neater the bleach the quicker it works so I just put pure right on the ceramic and left it in a glass jar which was clean within two hours. Anyway first 2 days it worked great but after that I had a section of the ceramic which was giving out biggish bubbles that seemed to be taking preventing the rest of the surface getting a good mist.

I read somewhere that the higher the pressure the bigger the bubbles, not sure if that's right. Another concern is when the solenoid switches on I get quite a big blast of co2 until it calms down a bit. Maybe that blast dislodged a bit of the ceramic causing slightly bigger holes. I also use a soft tooth brush to clean the disc while I rinse the bleach off.

Any thoughts on whether the pressure or my cleaning technique may have caused the problem?


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

Your cleaning sounds the about right. I tip bleach on, wait about twenty mins then keep rinsing until I can't smell bleach then soak it in water with a lot of prime and it's done. I get the odd few big bubbles especially if the pressure is too high but both my diffusers are fine at 1.2 bar. Nice small bubbles


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Aug 2011)

Ahh ok thanks, I have been running mine at 1.8 so that could be possibly be the problem. I'm trialling an atomiser at the moment and fair to say I'm impressed at the moment, I'll give the glass one a try on lower pressure next time I clean this one.


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

are you using the inline or internal one


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Aug 2011)

Using one of these at the moment http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aq ... -5571.html so far it works well. I hear reports that because they need 2 bar pressure to work the seals can go in them so only time will tell but the mist it creates is far better than any other kind of diffuser I have tried so far. The very small bubbles just seem to drift about in the tank rather than bolting for the surface.

Edit* If you mean which one I was using it was a spiro 3 glass ceramic.


----------



## Alastair (4 Aug 2011)

That's the one I used to use but I found after a clean it didn't seem to diffuse as good. Bubbles seemed bigger


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Aug 2011)

Just to be clear Alastair which are you referring to the glass spiro or the the plastic atomiser?


----------



## Alastair (4 Aug 2011)

The plastic atomiser sorry. I've still got it but it just started making big bubbles from around the edges. Cleaning wise though I did mean glass diffuser lol


----------

